# Adelaide Mash Brewers Club



## Aaron (2/11/08)

After ANHC and seeing what clubs are doing around the rest of the country a few of us have been inspired to try and get something going in Adelaide.

The idea is to have regular brew days, competitions and other functions like trips to breweries. We hope to get a BJCP study group together and organise an exam in Adelaide. Maybe we can even learn something from one another. Wayne/Domonsura has set up a temporary web site at http://adelaidemashbrewers.com. Information will go up there as things start happening.

We are going to try to avoid being too formal because nobody wants to deal with that stuff. We want to get people motivated so we can end up at the next ANHC with our wears on show. If you are keen keep an eye on the web site, send me a pm or just watch this thread.

As a start we are going to have a meet up at the Wheaty. The plan is to do this on Saturday 22 November at about 1500. Everyone is welcome to come along and the more people we get there the better. This will help us see what the interest level is like and what everyone else wants out of it. We can't really bring our own beer to the pub but it's a good central place to get together and see who is interested. Remember to check in at the web site and in this thread to see what is happening.

If you have any questions just post them in here.


----------



## Goofinder (2/11/08)

Sounds good. I reckon I should be able to make it down to the Wheaty for that.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/11/08)

Aaron said:


> After ANHC and seeing what clubs are doing around the rest of the country a few of us have been inspired to try and get something going in Adelaide.
> 
> The idea is to have regular brew days, competitions and other functions like trips to breweries. We hope to get a BJCP study group together and organise an exam in Adelaide. Maybe we can even learn something from one another. Wayne/Domonsura has set up a temporary web site at http://adelaidemashbrewers.com. Information will go up there as things start happening.
> 
> ...




Great idea. I have been having that same thought here in the Barossa. A group that is dedicated to AG and partial brewing that is. Brewed Saturday and had four prospective AG and partial brewers drop in. Two of which I had only met that day. It is amazing the amount of people that become inspired by just "dropping in" for a look. They tatse the fruits of labour and then realise how simple it can be to brew partials or AG. See how you go forming the Adelaide Mash Brewers. Never know I amy drop into the Wheaty if I am not brewing. The lead up to Xmas is rather busy :icon_cheers: 

BYB


----------



## domonsura (2/11/08)

Yep, this has been a long time coming - given the number of mash brewers there are in Adelaide, it's about time a few more of us got together and had some fun 
We'll develop the website as required and time allows over the next couple of weeks or so, but for now it's time for a bit of a show of hands. We'll go from there. There's an email link on the website to have your name added to the mailing list for info/updates.

Hope to see lots of brewers at the Wheaty on the 22nd!


----------



## Timmsy (2/11/08)

Sounds good to me. Will get my mate involved and even try and get the missus involved when she isnt working at Roulettes


----------



## Adamt (2/11/08)

Yes.


----------



## crundle (2/11/08)

Sounds good. I would like to see how an AG brew is done by someone before going down that path myself.


----------



## raven19 (2/11/08)

Yes great initiative!

I shall be an apology, Saturday's are taken up with cricket for me at the moment... bottled the Nut Brown Ale this arvo though...

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel.lear (2/11/08)

Very keen to see how this goes. Unfortunately I too will have to aplogise for the get together at the wheatsheaf, as I have a prior engagement (Mawson Swamps). If it finishes early though i'll try and call in.

Always keen to learn something new, or in the unlikely, pass some info on.

Cheers,

Leary


----------



## GMK (2/11/08)

Sounds Awesome guys...

Love the idea of another BJCP study group - will have to ensure I get in this one...


----------



## Aaron (3/11/08)

On the BJCP thing. We have enough certified people to run an exam in Adelaide now. I'm happy to help with this if there is enough interest and drive from a group of people.


----------



## himzol (3/11/08)

Count me in, I'll try and make it to the wheaty on the 22nd. 

Funny thing is, since the club night at the ANHC I've been scouring the web looking for a club to get involved with here in Adelaide. 

Perfect timing fellas. :beer:


----------



## SteveSA (3/11/08)

Aaron,

You know I'm always up for an informal brew day and chat with other brewers. Unfortunately, Saturdays are taken up with cricket so I'll give the Wheaty a miss. I'll check out the website though and keep an eye on things and get along whenever I can.

Steve


----------



## Aaron (3/11/08)

SteveSA said:


> You know I'm always up for an informal brew day and chat with other brewers. Unfortunately, Saturdays are taken up with cricket so I'll give the Wheaty a miss.



You need to get your priorities right. Ask yourself if you would rather be standing in the sun for six hours or holding up the bar and having Emerson's IPA.


----------



## Timmsy (3/11/08)

mmmmmm Emersons IPA


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/11/08)

I'll try to come, but I will be there late- probably about 5.00, I'm sure you guys will still be there then


----------



## mickoz (3/11/08)

I'll be there

Mick


----------



## Effect (3/11/08)

I wrote a thread a while back asking why there isn't a club around here in adelaide!!!

so glad you have all decided to all join forces and make the best brew club in australia!


----------



## Jazman (3/11/08)

ill be in this brew group of course but see what happens with the wheaty depends how busy work is


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/11/08)

Phillip said:


> I wrote a thread a while back asking why there isn't a club around here in adelaide!!!
> 
> so glad you have all decided to all join forces and make the best brew club in australia!



There is also the Wine Maker and Brewers club of Adelaide- I'm a member myself, it's quite a good club. It is a bit different to what this club will be like, I'll probably be a member of both.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/11/08)

Interested in taking part, but unfortunately working on this day....bugger.


----------



## Aaron (3/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Interested in taking part, but unfortunately working on this day....bugger.



All the information will go up on the web site and there will be plenty more meetings. We will try to keep everyone up to date.


----------



## lobo (3/11/08)

im interested also, but unfortunatley will be on call for that weekend/week. will check the website. have already sent for the mailing list.

Lobo


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/11/08)

So what would this club be providing that the existing brewing clubs do not provide already?


----------



## Effect (5/11/08)

where is the wheaty?

did a search on google and didn't come up with a website or address? just a 'wots on in adelaide' website...


----------



## jeremy (5/11/08)

http://www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au/

39 george street thebarton


----------



## Effect (5/11/08)

jeremy said:


> http://www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au/
> 
> 39 george street thebarton




cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## domonsura (5/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> So what would this club be providing that the existing brewing clubs do not provide already?



Who knows....:lol:, not sure what other clubs provide because there are none in my area........specifically none that cater specifically to mash brewing. That's my main interest in it, and getting a few more brewers together in an informal setting to chat about, drink, enjoy, have brewdays, you know the usual stuff.

Think 'swap day' on a regular basis.


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/08)

domonsura said:


> Think 'swap day' on a regular basis.



My liver just handed me its resignation... :lol:


----------



## RussTaylor (5/11/08)

domonsura said:


> Who knows....:lol:, not sure what other clubs provide because there are none in my area........specifically none that cater specifically to mash brewing. That's my main interest in it, and getting a few more brewers together in an informal setting to chat about, drink, enjoy, have brewdays, you know the usual stuff.
> 
> Think 'swap day' on a regular basis.



Adelaide club  draws members from Port Parham to somewhere in the south - it's in everyones area I'd say. It caters to anything you want to ferment but predominately mash brewing and winemaking. Admittedly there is the formal meetings each month that can be a little long and drawn out, but the mash brewers membership has grown over the last couple of years and we getting more and more knowledge in the club. I get great interest from the many yeast, wine and beer people that we get in for talks - not everything revolves around beer. Each year we break into syndicates and make wine and we are starting to talk brew days - it takes people, time and effort to grow a club and it gets molded into whatever you want to make it. Our Christmas function this year involves a bus trip to the hills and includes a tour of Lobethal Brewery. We have regular competitions and also have inter club competitions with the Blackwood club - yes, there's also a Blackwood club!

I think many of you would get benefit from being members of the Adelaide club and you can still have your social functions such as brew days and case swaps - everyone wins.

Rather than reinvent the wheel, perhaps we could breath new life into a 36 year old club!


----------



## himzol (5/11/08)

Hi Russ,

I can't speak for others, but I looked at the Blackwood site on the web and noticed that they hadn't had a newsletter since Jan 2007 so thought it was an old site or something that was tried and failed.

As for the Adelaide winemakers and Brewers club, I'm not really into wine making so sitting through sessions on this would be fairly tedious.. no offence meant. And as for sitting through minutes of previous meetings and treasures reports well...... :blink: 

I guess what Im really after is something along the lines of what they used to do at Grumpy's before Phill and Brad moved away, that is the monthly Stammtisch. It was informal and I got a few beers tasted by other brewers and was given ideas as to what might be wrong with them and where I could inprove. Unfortunately I only managed to get to a few of these in my short brewing life before it all ended.

H.


----------



## GMK (5/11/08)

There is also the Barossa Brewers Club....


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/11/08)

RussTaylor said:


> Adelaide club  draws members from Port Parham to somewhere in the south - it's in everyones area I'd say. It caters to anything you want to ferment but predominately mash brewing and winemaking. Admittedly there is the formal meetings each month that can be a little long and drawn out, but the mash brewers membership has grown over the last couple of years and we getting more and more knowledge in the club. I get great interest from the many yeast, wine and beer people that we get in for talks - not everything revolves around beer. Each year we break into syndicates and make wine and we are starting to talk brew days - it takes people, time and effort to grow a club and it gets molded into whatever you want to make it. Our Christmas function this year involves a bus trip to the hills and includes a tour of Lobethal Brewery. We have regular competitions and also have inter club competitions with the Blackwood club - yes, there's also a Blackwood club!
> 
> I think many of you would get benefit from being members of the Adelaide club and you can still have your social functions such as brew days and case swaps - everyone wins.
> 
> Rather than reinvent the wheel, perhaps we could breath new life into a 36 year old club!




I think the point Aaron is trying to make is that the Adelaide Mash Brewers will be wholey and soley about mash brewing. Not part wine making or part kit brewing but mash brewing. Whilst I am still part of a brewing fraternity I feel since going AG I have outgrown the Barossa Brewing Club a little. Still a great bunch of blokes to get together with but I speak for myself when I say that after the ANHC, and my small success at SABSOSA and AABC I have become even more inspired to learn more. Talking more with mash brewers with proven skills would be of great benefit to anyone going down the road of mashing. IMHO you can never get enough information. 

No-one is forcing anyones hand in regards to leaving clubs and starting new ones. It comes down to a show of hands to form a collective. If enough want to go down the road of forming a new club, that speaks for itself  . If it dies in the arse that also speaks for itself  . Thats life. 


BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/11/08)

And what's to prevent members of the Adelaide club getting together and talking about mash brewing?


----------



## domonsura (5/11/08)

Nothing at all stopping them at all Dave, but the point is that this thread is about the formation of a new club, not associated with other clubs & not somewhere to debate if there is a need for one or not. That discussion has been had already, and will not be being re-debated on here. This is not a 'spur of the moment' thing - it's the result of a couple of years of feed-back from people in the Adelaide area - as of the moment there have been nearly 50 separate registrations of interest in Adelaide Mash Brewers over the last 12 months, roughly half of them over the last few days - so there is a clear need for something that caters specifically to mash brewing. I get a fair bit of feedback from people in the shop, and the clear cut winner is 'There is no informal group for us to be a part of that caters specifically to us'. This was very clearly reflected in the SA contribution at club night at ANHC a couple of weeks ago. A couple of Barossa Brewing Stalwarts set themselves up and represented their club with pride, but there was *no-one* else. Pretty bloody sad considering we make some of the best beer in the country. Piss poor you might even say. Every other state was represented by their keenest craft brewers. Where the hell were the rest of us from SA? Can we do better? Hell yes.

There has been mention of other clubs, but the fact is that these clubs either have not been getting themselves out there enough to attract members in the first place, or have been failing to retain interest of prospective members or actual membership for whatever reason. The reasons that people have probably vary - personally, mine is simply that I'm not interested in talking about or being involved in anything other than mash brewing. 

Ken, I know you like to plug the BBC at every given opportunity, but the main reason you guys don't feature in this discussion is apparent in your brew club's name - you are in the Barossa - and therefore not an option for most people down here. I suppose the main reason is that the Barossa is not just around the corner, and there are drink driving laws  That doesn't mean we can't drum up a few more competitors to take a few more of those medals away from the BBC at the Tanunda & Gawler comps...... B) 

My perspective (personally, because that is my involvement in this) is - I'm a busy guy, my 'social time' is extremely limited and so is my patience with stuff I'm not interested in - talk about winemaking, club politics, club financial affairs, taking minutes, extract brewing vs mash brewing discussions etc etc and all the other b/s is a waste of my time & it bores me to freakin death. I want to talk about mash brewed beers, drink mash brewed beers, make mash brewed beers and spend time around people who think like me. I don't want to have to drive up into the hills or up to the Barossa for it, for obvious reasons.

Please guys, this not something that you should treat as an opportunity for you to turn into a pep rally or drive for members for your clubs.

There is a demand, here is an opportunity. Either take part, or stick with your current club. Your perogative - we're not trying to take members away from other clubs, if you really had them - they wouldn't be looking for something to be a part of.

Any which way, it should be seen as a win/win for everyone. It's going to happen regardless , so us Adelaide Mash Brewers will be seeing you all at the next round of competitions in 2009


----------



## Adamt (5/11/08)

Completely agree; this is a win-win for everyone. I'm interested in the brewing community but more the social side, not all the formal stuff and dedication that comes along with joining a serious club. It's not that I'm not dedicated and passionate about brewing; it's just that it's a hobby for me.

This reminds me of news about Port Adelaide coming to the AFL and the whinging of Crows fans.


----------



## Kai (6/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> So what would this club be providing that the existing brewing clubs do not provide already?



Ask not what your club can do for you...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/11/08)

domonsura said:


> A couple of Barossa Brewing Stalwarts set themselves up and represented their club with pride, but there was *no-one* else. Pretty bloody sad considering we make some of the best beer in the country. Piss poor you might even say. Every other state was represented by their keenest craft brewers. Where the hell were the rest of us from SA? Can we do better? Hell yes.




Actually that was a view I did not take at the time. I felt quite insecure  looking around to find that we were the only ones from S.A exhibiting our beer. (well what I am aware of) When a club from W.A can get its shit together and takes out the club award for the best exhibition on club night, that says something. Speaking for myself, it did cost us a few dollars out of both our pockets to get our beer across the border.Aussie Post are not the cheapest. The conference was a big affair and the oppurtunity was to great to not get some of our wares over there. 

BYB


----------



## Aaron (6/11/08)

Nothing saying this has to replace other clubs. This is just something a few people wanted to do. Maybe when we get ourselves established we can have inter club competitions etc. I have been a member of the Adelaide Club and it's just not for me. It obviously does work for some people and that's great.

However, as others have said there are some people looking for something different. If you want to come along to this club and keep memberships with other we are fine with that too. It really doesn't need to be a one or the other thing.

If you want to come along you are more than welcome. If it's not for you that's ok too. Wouldn't it be great if there were multiple Adelaide based clubs at the next ANHC?


----------



## RussTaylor (6/11/08)

All fair points guys and BTW I do support a brewing only club, it was just that some people didn't seem to be aware of the existance of the Adelaide Winemakers and Brewers club. With regards to non representation of the club in Melbourne, all I say is ANAWBS - it took a lot of time and effort and finished barely a week before the ANHC.


----------



## himzol (6/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Actually that was a view I did not take at the time. I felt quite insecure  looking around to find that we were the only ones from S.A exhibiting our beer. (well what I am aware of) When a club from W.A can get its shit together and takes out the club award for the best exhibition on club night, that says something. Speaking for myself, it did cost us a few dollars out of both our pockets to get our beer across the border.Aussie Post are not the cheapest. The conference was a big affair and the oppurtunity was to great to not get some of our wares over there.
> 
> BYB



Bugger, I wish I'd known about this. I drove over and had plenty of room, maybe I can help out next year or when ever the next one is.

H.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/11/08)

himzo said:


> Bugger, I wish I'd known about this. I drove over and had plenty of room, maybe I can help out next year or when ever the next one is.
> 
> H.




Hold the phone now you tell us  Did I meet you there? Everything is slowly starting to come back to me  


BYB


----------



## himzol (6/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Hold the phone now you tell us  Did I meet you there? Everything is slowly starting to come back to me
> 
> 
> BYB



yes we met, I was the short bald middle aged guy  

H.


----------



## domonsura (6/11/08)

:lol:...now THAT narrows it down :lol:


----------



## GMK (6/11/08)

domonsura said:


> :lol:...now THAT narrows it down :lol:




NOT!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/11/08)

himzo said:


> yes we met, I was the short bald middle aged guy
> 
> H.




Nah can't be two GMK's in this world......  

BYB


----------



## SteveSA (7/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Nah can't be two GMK's in this world......
> 
> BYB



Actually there are! Ask Ken about his twin :lol:


----------



## GMK (7/11/08)

SteveSA said:


> Actually there are! Ask Ken about his twin :lol:




Yes...Thanks Steve - I do have a twin brother...


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/08)

I've been trawling my way through the old posts (new member here) and only just found this thread (just in time too I guess). I'm definitely interested in this new club - I'm a member of the Adelaide Wine & Beer Club and the Wine Guild, two very different clubs for the same topic. Also still participate with the Stein Club at Uni... I reckon if I join one more alcohol club I get a free membership to AA, so bring it on!

There's nothing wrong with another club with a specific interest - another beer & wine club would have trouble competing for members' time, but a very specific club can pique the interest of certain members. This may even thwart my plans to nudge AWBC back in the direction of beer.

I will see if I can make the meeting Saturday. Any excuse for the Wheaty is a good one. Either way, count me in for future discussion.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Aaron (19/11/08)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make as work has managed to get it's self in the way. Wayne will get proceedings going. One thing we want to get started is a BJCP study group. I did the BJCP thing a while ago and am certified. I'm wiling to help a study group get going and run the exam etc if we do get a group together. If you are interested make sure you let Wayne know and I will get in touch in the very near future.

I really wish I could make it but I'm sure you will have a fine time without me. I should be back in town by about five so if anyone is still there I may make my way down.


----------



## GMK (19/11/08)

What time on Saturday Again.

I am definitely interested in the BJCP Study Group...

Wayne - So if I can't make it Sat - please put my name down.


----------



## Adamt (19/11/08)

Kenny: About 1500 hours - according to the OP.


----------



## himzol (20/11/08)

I still think that I should be able to make it, despite being told that I am " a required attendee" at another location at 7:00 PM. 

Before I say Yay or Nay to it, What's involved in the whole BJCP thing?

Himzo.


----------



## Aaron (20/11/08)

himzo said:


> I still think that I should be able to make it, despite being told that I am " a required attendee" at another location at 7:00 PM.
> 
> Before I say Yay or Nay to it, What's involved in the whole BJCP thing?
> 
> Himzo.


http://www.bjcp.org/examcenter.php


----------



## himzol (21/11/08)

Aaron said:


> http://www.bjcp.org/examcenter.php



Thanks Aaron,


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

I couldn't make it, anything significant happen?


----------



## Goofinder (28/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I couldn't make it, anything significant happen?


The website now has a discussion forum with details of the next meeting. Sign up over there and get yourself added as a local to see the details.


----------

